# ettercap



## Pierre Bouvier (23 Septembre 2002)

j'ai quelques problèmes avec ettercap

j'ai installé la version 0.6.7 la dernière en date
la compilation et l'installation s'effectue bien, mais quand je le lance, il ne voit que l'adresse du mac et pas les autres machines du lan (option -l par exemple...).

help me please


----------



## CoolCoCo (26 Septembre 2002)

Toi aussi?

T'es bien sur jaguar? je sais pas... peut-etre que le prob vient de la...

il y a ca qui vient pendant qu'il résolve les ip:

ec_inet_macosx:507 write() 42(-1) | ERRNO : 47 | Address family not supported by protocol family 

... si quelqu'un pouvais nous aider!!! merci  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif


----------



## Pierre Bouvier (26 Septembre 2002)

oui je suis sous jaguard. je pense effectivement que le problème vient de là. Le site http://ettercap.sourceforge.net/ ne parle pas de comptabilié (en moins ou en plus) avec la 10.2.


----------



## CoolCoCo (1 Octobre 2002)

bon apparment on est que les 2 à vouloir utiliser ettercap ... snif  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/wink.gif 

Si un pro d'unix, du terminal et de ces commandes nous entendait...  /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/laugh.gif


----------



## CoolCoCo (2 Octobre 2002)

En fait ce problème est posé dans les forums d'ettercap... sans réponse apparement:  par ici...


----------

